# Gesshin Ginga ALL BACK IN STOCK



## JBroida (Jan 5, 2013)

Gesshin Ginga ALL BACK IN STOCK 
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin-1/gesshin-ginga.html

We've even got a few new things that need pictures...


----------



## schanop (Jan 5, 2013)

Oooooh ginga cleaver with wa octagonal handle ....


----------



## labor of love (Jan 7, 2013)

schanop said:


> Oooooh ginga cleaver with wa octagonal handle ....



i cant wait to see the weight on this one...i loved my old ginga cleaver but i thought it was just a little too heavy for me.


----------



## schanop (Jan 7, 2013)

labor of love said:


> schanop said:
> 
> 
> > Oooooh ginga cleaver with wa octagonal handle ....
> ...



I've been bugging Jon every now and then for traditional handle like ones on Sugimotos for a bit. Just feel more confortable with this type of handle, lighter cleaver as well for the same blade size.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 7, 2013)

My brother has been patiently waiting for these to get back in - I will email him right now.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 7, 2013)

I can tell now that someone will buy these out (again) before I can get at what I want.


----------

